# Ski boots for Bigfoot



## SnowHo (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm returning to skiing after several years of being away, and started browsing online for equipment. 

What I've found is that there are no ski boots in larger sizes (15 and up).  I've contacted a couple of manufacturers, and they acted like I was asking for the impossible.  Another boot-fitting website takes the assumption that people with large feet are large people, and not interested in things like skiing.

I'm not a large person.  I've always had larger feet.  It took some time this summer to find a size 15 bowling shoe... and then more time to find a bag that held the larger shoes.

Now I find that there aren't any larger size ski boots.  I found a pair of Head boots, but it sounds like they're for more advanced skiiers.  I found a couple other pair, but they wouldn't match any ski's I'd want. hehe  I'd probably want a 15.5... or a hacksaw for smaller feet. 

There are plenty of people with larger feet.  Where does bigfoot buy their ski boots?  What can I do to get manufacturers to produce larger sizes?  

Any ideas/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 8, 2005)

i have a size 14/15 depending which manufacturer i use and squeeze into a mondo size 30.5 ski boot.  some manufacturers of ski books go up to 31.5 mondo which should have a performance fit for someone with a size 15 foot.  boot companies don't use the american sizing system, metric all the way!  mondo is essentially how many cm's long your foot is.  also, keep in mind you will take a smaller boot size than you actually would a shoe size because you don't want much wiggle room AND the boot will eventually pack out.  so look around for 31.5 sizing, i bet you'll find something that fits.


----------



## SnowHo (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the info.   I'm really confused now.  hehe  

I first went by the conversion charts... and they tell me I need a boot size that is next-to-impossible to find.  Then I called and emailed places... some said I needed a larger boot than my normal shoe size... some said I needed a smaller boot.   Many places simply said they couldn't help me.  I guess that's partially cuz they didn't carry the largest sizes made.  

Your info is the most helpful though, as you speak from personal experience.  I was trying to avoid travel time.  I didn't want to go from shop to shop, trying on boots, especially since I have to travel quite a distance.   But at least now I know the situation isn't totally hopeless.  

Thanks!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 9, 2005)

who ever said you need a larger ski boot size than your regular shoe size is an idiot.  if you heard that from a ski shop, don't go to that shop any more.  ever.  if you follow an exact conversion the way the charts are setup, guys like me and you would never find a ski boot to fit because they don't make them that big.  ski boots are meant to be a performance fit in most cases, they are meant to fit tight unlike regular shoes and sneakers which usually have some extra room.  plus, boots "pack out" which means the liner eventually doesn't feel as tight as when you bought it, so you buy them rather tight fitting knowing they will pack out sooner rather than later.

i noticed you are in FL?  are you trying to buy over the internet?  i recommend you find a knowledgable boot fitter next time you are in ski country and they should be able to do you right.  assuming you fly out west or up northeast to ski, you should be able to find some good boot fitters near the mountains.  if you are driving up to the blue mountains, you may have trouble finding a good boot fitter i would guess.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 9, 2005)

A buddy of mine has a size 14 foot and he uses Solomon xwave 9's.  He's quite happy with them.  Where in Florida are you?  My parents are in Dr. Philips.  Will you be buying the boots on the internet or up north?  Welcome to the boards, btw!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner.  You should really ask this question  * IN THIS THREAD. *


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 9, 2005)

There'a a guy on the KillingtonZone who's got size 16 boots - his handle is Steve.

Maybe PM him to see what he has to offer...

www.killingtonzone.com


----------



## Vortex (Dec 9, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner.  You should really ask this question  * IN THIS THREAD. *



Nice you beat me to it.  I enjoy not being needed. :wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 9, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I finally got around to reading Bvib's code link the other day.  I use any excuse to make a pretty link!


----------



## skidon (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Ho! (heh)
Nordica makes several models in their Easymove series that size up to metric 32.5 - that's at least 14 1/2 in U.S. men's sizing.  Any decent bootfitter could get you that extra half-size if you really needed it, and these models are for recreational skiers.  They're not very expensive either.  Let me know if you need help finding a pair. I got a little frien' with connections......


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 9, 2005)

i used 31.5 and i have a size 14/15 foot depending on the gear.  a 32.5 should fit nearly any foot out there.  if a 32.5 boot won't fit you, you're outta luck.


----------

